
Everything you need to know about cryptography in 1 hour (2010) [pdf] - beefhash
https://www.bsdcan.org/2010/schedule/attachments/135_crypto1hr.pdf
======
ColinWright
Is there an update for this?

Calling cpercival ...

~~~
cperciva
It has aged remarkably well. I'm more open to considering ECC in cases where
signature size or CPU performance matter, and I'd consider switching from AES
to something based on Keccak (especially if you're considering replacing SHA2
with SHA3) but I think that all the recommendations I gave in 2010 remain
solid albeit possibly erring slightly on the side of being too conservative.

